
What the meltdown looks like - pius
http://www.2020hindsight.org/2008/10/02/what-the-meltdown-looks-like/
======
alecco
That is so sad.

I wish the best for all the working people of US, specially California,
affected by this incredible situation.

It's unbelievable that the people who caused this are getting bailed out or
walk away with their past few years worth of bonuses.

